
Snorkel AI: Putting Data First in ML Development - dsr12
https://www.snorkel.ai/07-14-2020-snorkel-ai-launch
======
raxxorrax
This is quite interesting and I think the best approach to (slowly) work
towards better AIs. It focuses on structuring knowledge. Knowledge management
as a term might not be able to rise as much interest of course.

I am reminded of the approaches to get rid of files systems for organizing
documents. User should just fill out the required meta-data to enable
sophisticated search mechanisms. But the users never did that.

Perhaps with workflows like this, some kind of data-pre-processor, we would
get sufficient meta-info to start creating relations between isolated islands
of facts.

